# Ogólne > Badania >  interpretacja wyników badań morfologii a przyjmowane leki.

## julietta1506

Zrobiłam morfologię krwi w czwartek i wykazała nieprawidłowości a dokładnie:

1. Leukocyty 3,28tys/µl norma: 3,80-10,00tys/µl

2. Hematokryt 35,7 % norma: 37,0-47,0%

3. Neutrofile 1,32tys/µl norma: 2,50-7,00tys/µl

4. Eozynofile 0,06tys/µl norma: 0,10-0,50tys/µl

5. Limfocyty 47,01% norma: 20,0-45,0%

6. Monocyty 10,7% norma: 2,0-10,0%

Byłam dzisiaj prywatnie u hematologa bo lekarz rodzinny mnie skierował i hematolog nie znał leków które przyjmuje i podejrzewał, że to one mogą być skutkiem takich badań, więc mam iść do lekarzy i się dowiadywać bo on nie wie...

Leki jakie biorę:

Euthyrox 25 - na czczo,

Cital 20mg - rano,

Daylette - na noc.

Lekarz powiedział żebym przeczytała ulotki leków i sprawdziła czy nie ma skutków niepożądanych które mogły by wskazywać na działanie na wyniki morfologii.

W Euthyroxie 25 ani w Citalu 20mg nic nie znalazłam ale za to w Daylette przeczytałam: 
niedokrwistosc (zmniejszona ilosc czerwonych krwinek we krwi)
trombocytemia (nadplytkowosc; zwiekszona ilosc plytek krwi)
ale ja z Erytrocytami i Hemoglobiną nic nie mam;/ 
Wie ktoś może czy leki przeze mnie przyjmowane zmieniają wyniki morfologii?

----------

